# Can anyone tell me why there are no packages on the "pkgbeta" website?



## yitianlang (May 12, 2013)

I use ports to install pkg successfully. But I find there are no packages on the "pkgbeta" website. Why? I remember a few months ago I could use pkg to install software. But today I cannot. Can anybody tell me why?


----------



## paul_galbraith (May 12, 2013)

*Same problem*

I have the same problem, pkg doesn't seem able to find any packages at all.  My /etc/pkg.conf has:


```
packagesite: http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest
```


----------



## kpa (May 12, 2013)

No packages are built for PKGNG at the moment because the focus is on providing the old style packages for FreeBSD 8.X and 9.X after the security incident in last october-november that took many months to recover from.


----------



## Crest (May 12, 2013)

If you want to use PKGNG you have to build your own repositories. There is no official FreeBSD PKGNG repository yet, but IIRC the PC-BSD guys maintain a public repository of FreeBSD PKGNG packages.


----------

